# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  استفاده از expressjs + angularjs + mongodb

## thinkdiff

دوستان سلام
من دارم رو این سه تکنولوژی کار می کنم که بتونم اپلیکیشن جدیدم رو باهاش پیاده کنم. express رو یاد گرفتم و خوب بود اما بعد از یادگیری انگولار کمی گیج شدم که یک سری کارارو الان باید با کدومشون انجام بدم؟

مثلا روتینگ ها 
مثلا ارسال ریکوئست ها و دریافتشون
سابمیت کردن فرم ها


هم در نود روتینگ وجود داره هم انگولار. این مواردش کمی گیجم کرده

----------


## SCoder

تو angular فقط برای هر صفحه میتونی یه ng-view بزاری و بعدش با routeProvider$ فایل های HTML  و کنترلر  مربوط به اون فابل رو به اون ng-view وارد کنی و تو node route ها مثل قدیم (dark ages) استفاده نمیشه که یه فایل html بسازی با یه template و اطلاعاتت رو وارد کنی بعدش بفرستی طرف کاربر و صفحه دوباره reload بشه بلکه route به عنوان مثال /people/:id یه عنوان یه resource یا یه api استفاده میشه که بهش get بزنی( eg : $http.get or $.get) داده رو بگیری و بعدش با استفاده از jquery , angular اطلاعات رو وارد صفحه کنی (و توی این زمینه node واقعا کار باهاش راحته) ولی اگه میخوای خارج از ng-view داده ها رو وارد کنی و یا مثلا یه جدول از داده رو نشون بدی راه انگولارش  (angular way) استفاده از directive هست    ... 
موفق باشید ...

----------

